# kribensis fry



## inyoni (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi there

quick question, I have about 40-50 fry swimming around with the parents, and are nearly 1cm long, just wondering how long can you keep the fry with the parents long term? Are they going to go into breeding mode and eat/attack the fry? I got the kribs and was kinda surprised that a few days later there were eggs and another few fry swimming around LOL!

Problem is I don’t really have another tank to move them into, the one they have bred in is the hospital tank, and the large community tank has an elephant nose that they attack, and the hospital tank is far too small for him.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Not really sure how long they can stay in there... but do you have a local store you could sell them to for store credit or cash? I imagine they'll be fine for quite some time because the parents will continue to be protective.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

They probably won't bother the fry until they are ready to breed again. By then, the fry should be big and fast enough to fend for themselves. As the fry mature, the parents will treat them like they would any other fish invading their territory, especially when they are ready to breed again. Kribs I've had were never really vicious, they would only use necessary force to move another fish from their territory. The more persistant the fish, the more agressive the kribs get to protect their turf.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch for when the fry scatter all over the tank and don't respond to mom and dad's fin flicking anymore. That is when you usually move them out. Likely the parents won't spawn again while there is even one fry left, but at some point they could get aggravated and start driving the fry off. Sometimes leaving fry in for a like a year works fine. But sometimes one parent will want to spawn again and get aggressive toward fry while the other parent is still protective. Naturally, that isn't good for the pair-bond.


----------



## inyoni (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the speedy reply everyone  I think I’ve been lucky with my kribs they seem really laid back and happy and haven’t really bothered with any of the other tank mates, apart from the Elephant nose, who attacks back, but is too slow compared to them, to actually do anything, 
moved the kribs out right away, and they have been happy in their new home, the fry have been really adventuress, lately and I've found a pet store that is keen to buy the fry from me too, so hopefully it will all work out


----------

